# Melco G3 DTG Printer - INK??



## msgmarine (Dec 11, 2013)

We are new to the DTG printing and have a Melco DTG G3 Printer. We are running low on ink and looking for a cheaper Dupont type ink that is compatible and tested with this printer. We have read many comments already, but many seem to confuse someone new to the printing biz.

Does anyone have any positive experience with ink for the Melco G3 other than the ink distributed from Melco? 

Any other tips or info related to the shirt printing biz will be greatly appreciated as well!

We are not looking for any negative feedback about the Melco G3 as it is what we have and need to work with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I can confirm that melco (which is rebranded texjet from polyprint) works great with Firebird inks both on 3880 version and 4880 version


----------

